# New guy from Chicago



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Whats up everyone. Im 20 and live in Chicago, but I try and get out west as much as possible. Just walked back in the door from Brighton UT. I ride a 160 Clash(yes I know a cheapy). Im looking forward to learning a lot from this forum.


----------



## ayanami22 (Jan 10, 2009)

ZIGS88 said:


> Whats up everyone. Im 20 and live in Chicago, but I try and get out west as much as possible. Just walked back in the door from Brighton UT. I ride a 160 Clash(yes I know a cheapy). Im looking forward to learning a lot from this forum.


hola fellow chi town rider! where do u go to ride?


regards

cj


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

honestly I try not to go out by Chi a lot. But for terrain I stick over by Raging Buffalo in Algonquin and for a sorry excuse of free riding i'll head up to Alpine in Elkhorn, WI. I try to get out to SLC as much as possible. In fact I am out here right now. I would be out at Brighton but they got slammed with snow and the canyon has been open/closed all day.


----------



## ayanami22 (Jan 10, 2009)

ZIGS88 said:


> honestly I try not to go out by Chi a lot. But for terrain I stick over by Raging Buffalo in Algonquin and for a sorry excuse of free riding i'll head up to Alpine in Elkhorn, WI. I try to get out to SLC as much as possible. In fact I am out here right now. I would be out at Brighton but they got slammed with snow and the canyon has been open/closed all day.


werd, i usually hit up chestnut, or wilmot...u been?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

nah, Im actually taking my little cousin to wilmot when I get back from SLC. Never been up to chestnut either, been to devils head and thought that was pretty good for the flatlands


----------

